# Decked, Truck Vault or Homie?



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

So I'm looking to upgrade the Dawg transporter and been looking at the various options. The Decked product line looks pretty interesting but I'm concerned about durability. The truck Vault looks good and I know a number of folks using them and all seem happy but dang, the price is redonkulous. The other option is that I have access to a system of heavy duty extruded aluminum struts to build the frame and can build the drawers and like that but I'm concerned that at the end of the day the wages on a project like that just ain't that good.

Suggestions?

In the market regards

Bubba

http://decked.com/#product


----------



## motor-vater (Oct 28, 2013)

http://www.expeditionportal.com/forum/threads/47516-LATEST-PROJECT-Truck-Drawers-Sleeping-Platform 

I did something similar to this, I got about $750 into it and everybody wants me to build them one... which I will never do again.. lol I did it without the top sliders but now I wish I would have copied it to the tea... good luck


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I built one from scratch as we are a fab shop. The hinges are freakin expensive. If you dont use them alot then it may not be worth it. Seen a lot of plywood versions for hunting and dog work


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

Steve Amrein said:


> I built one from scratch as we are a fab shop. The hinges are freakin expensive. If you dont use them alot then it may not be worth it. Seen a lot of plywood versions for hunting and dog work


I'm am building a set in my home fab shop in about a month. By hinges I assume you meant drawer slides. I am going to be making my own slide system using standard skateboard bearings. $40/80 of them. Enough for 2 sets of drawers. It looks like the link motor-vater posted did something very similar but not sure why the used such huge nuts on the ends.

$2k+ for a truck vault made out of plywood(MDO) is ridiculous.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I had an Ainley platform with water storage that I slid into a Ford F150 that worked great for me, before I decided on a chassis mount

http://www.ainleykennels.com/DrawerSys/DrawerSys.html


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

The Ainley drawer units are great. I got one a few years ago and was surprised at how reasonable the price was.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> I had an Ainley platform with water storage that I slid into a Ford F150 that worked great for me, before I decided on a chassis mount
> 
> http://www.ainleykennels.com/DrawerSys/DrawerSys.html


http://www.ainleykennels.com/DrawerSys/DrawerSys.htm

(gave me a 404 error with the l)


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Bubba said:


> So I'm looking to upgrade the Dawg transporter and been looking at the various options. The Decked product line looks pretty interesting but I'm concerned about durability. The truck Vault looks good and I know a number of folks using them and all seem happy but dang, the price is redonkulous. The other option is that I have access to a system of heavy duty extruded aluminum struts to build the frame and can build the drawers and like that but I'm concerned that at the end of the day the wages on a project like that just ain't that good.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> ...


I have 2 decks - 1 for chevy & one for Ford - homemade plywood - that I slide plastic bins into - U can have them for free -
& if you want the bins I'll sell them to you for what I paid for them - there is a ton of plastic containers out there that 
do the job of keeping things clean & dry for less than one of the fancy setups -


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Marvin, the problem is that the new truck is so tall that I need to get the kennels up off the truck bed so I can reach the door knobs. Seems like the trucks keep getting bigger and my reach keeps getting smaller- not too sure WTF is up with that.

Short arm regards 

Bubba


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

You know what they say about short reach getting smaller?


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

After 12-15 years with fiber-glass caps with a platform and windoors for three dogs and airline crates I decided to go with an Ainely three dog box on top of a full length drawer unit in the new truck. The convincining factor was a remote thermometer. The glass and the lack of insulation in the old rig made the temps as high as that as in the cab. Even with all windows open and windoors open and fans on the temps in the back of the truck was higher than the ampient air temp. 
This last summer I read temps in the insulated kennels at least 10 degrees lower than the outside temps. 
Park in the shade when you can. If you can't, a large easy-up can shade your truck.

Drawers hold wingers, guns and any other equipment you need. JD


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

I added a 1 1/2 sheet of foam insulation to the ceiling of my cap. It made a HUGE difference in temperature. Even in the sun it was like being parked under a shade tree. Best part about $10 at Home Depot.


----------

